# Subscription Inquiry



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Feb 18, 2010)

I would like to cancel my subscription to the website. (ie, I no longer wish to be able to log on.)  Can you please let me know how to go about doing so?  

Thank you.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 18, 2010)

1. Please don't go!
2. I hope someone can help you but I know when I get REALLY sick of a site my SO blocks it from the router so I can't access it.


----------



## MusicandWine (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, please stay. Maybe take some time away. I think it may be policy that you have to let your paid subscription expire.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Feb 18, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> 1. Please don't go!
> 2. I hope someone can help you but I know when I get REALLY sick of a site my SO blocks it from the router so I can't access it.





ravenia said:


> Yes, please stay. Maybe take some time away. I think it may be policy that you have to let your paid subscription expire.



Thanks ladies, I appreciate it...this place is SO NEGATIVE/argumentative, that it can really be unbearable sometimes.  

I come here for advice on beauty/haircare and wellness, because those things help me feel good about myself.  But when I come here and read all of the arguing, insulting, baiting, and latest unimportant "Black men hate us" newsstories...well, it becomes difficult to walk away feeling positive afterwards.  

I'm hoping admin can tell me if I can end my subscription now.  Hopefully they can ban my IP, too.  If not, I'll have to do it locally on my computer.  

Thanks again, ladies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Maynard (Feb 18, 2010)

Send Bev a PM. She will take care of it for you.


----------



## kandake (Feb 18, 2010)

Try submitting a ticket.  You can do so by clicking on the "contact us" link at the very top, right corner of the screen.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 18, 2010)

*tilts head* 

I'm confused. You don't have to cancel your subscription to stop coming here.  Or, stick to the hair/makeup/fashion/fitness forums - usually, all of the drama is in OT or ENT. 

 I hope you can find the peace you want.


----------



## Renovating (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't waste your money. Eat the meat (take advantage of the useful info at your fingertips) and spit out the bones (ignore the foolishness) until it expires.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 18, 2010)

I was about to say the same thing. I feel the same way (and have since begun to avoid OT altogether; ET is next), but I've already paid and wouldn't want to miss out on the wealth of _good_ information that's available here. If anything I'd block the posters who exhibit a particular pattern...I usually agree with your posts anyway! 

That said, the health & fitness forum has quickly become one of my favorites. Its vibe is markedly more positive than some of the others.



JustKiya said:


> *tilts head*
> 
> I'm confused. You don't have to cancel your subscription to stop coming here.  Or, stick to the hair/makeup/fashion/fitness forums - usually, all of the drama is in OT or ENT.
> 
> I hope you can find the peace you want.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Feb 18, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> *tilts head*
> 
> I'm confused. You don't have to cancel your subscription to stop coming here.  Or, stick to the hair/makeup/fashion/fitness forums - usually, all of the drama is in OT or ENT.
> 
> I hope you can find the peace you want.



Thanks Kiya, I appreciate the advice. I wanted them to ban my IP or cancel my subscription because I promised my SO that I would stop coming here and yet again, lol, I was on this crazy website. The ladies here are right, I should take advantage of the information that's here...I don't know.  I'm pretty much fed up with the hostile atmosphere (I didn't realize that each forum had a different vibe, I guess because I've only been in two of them).

I'll take the advice and think it over for a day or two.  Thanks so much.  I really appreciate it.


----------

